# Mesa Arch, Canyonlands NP, Utah



## Crewser (Jan 31, 2013)

After our wedding in late September 2012, my wife and I spent over a week, and driving some 300 miles in the US SW. After viewing so many fantastic photos in this forum, I knew we had too much to see with too little time. I did manage to drag my bride out of bed early one morning to make the trek from Green River, Utah to make it yo Canyonlands National Park to see and shoot the sunrise there. We arrived early, or so I thought, but the place was packed. I was lucky enough to squeeze into a spot toward the right end to get several shots.

I now know that next time, we will stay in Moab, and I can go to the Arch myself even earlier to try for an even better vantage point.


----------



## curtisnull (Jan 31, 2013)

More please! Awesome photos.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jan 31, 2013)

You can also go even later in the year to avoid the crowds. I was there around the first of November and the place was almost deserted. The weather was lovely! Of course I can't promise it will be that way every year, so it's good to keep your options open. For example, Arches National Park is at a somewhat lower elevation, so you might be able to shoot there if Canyonlands is too cold or snowed in.


----------



## Crewser (Jan 31, 2013)

It will be a few years before we make it back the US SW. Next time I will be better prepared for what to expect and time needed to explore such a gorgeous part of the US. 

At the Canyonlands portion of our trip, I still did not know how to bracket my exposures with my new camera. There is so much to learn on these new 'powerful' cameras, but that is half the fun.


----------



## Menace (Feb 8, 2013)

Well done


----------



## Crewser (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the information drmikeinpdx. Thanks for the positive comments curtisnull, and Menace.


----------



## jsexton (Feb 8, 2013)

We're planning a 16 day trip to the southwest this summer. After seeing this picture I'm adding Canyonlands to the list of places to see.


----------



## Crewser (Feb 8, 2013)

jsexton said:


> We're planning a 16 day trip to the southwest this summer. After seeing this picture I'm adding Canyonlands to the list of places to see.



If you can, try for a minimum two days in the Moab, UT area. We had barely a day there and missed so much. A week likely would only scratch the surface of the scenic beauty there. 

By Staying in Moab, you are close to Arches NP, Canyonlands NP, Dead Horse Point SP, and so many other places. 

If you are after a sunrise shot of Mesa Arch you will need to get there early, we lucked out in that I barely got a spot in the line up. We were there an hour before sunrise in early October, and from what I have read it is busier in the summer.

Steve


----------



## jsexton (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, we're in Page for 2 days (got my lottery ticket for the Wave) and for upper and lower Antelope Canyon. Very excited.


----------



## tgara (Feb 8, 2013)

jsexton said:


> Thanks for the advice, we're in Page for 2 days (got my lottery ticket for the Wave) and for upper and lower Antelope Canyon. Very excited.



If you are in Page, definitely try to shoot Horseshoe Bend at sunrise or sunset, preferably with a polarizer. It's only about 20 minutes outside Page. When I did it, it's a little scary at first because there is no railing and the drop is about 1000 feet into the river below. :-*


----------



## RomanRacela (Feb 8, 2013)

You should go to False Kiva in addition to Mesa Arch next time you go to Canyonlands. Here are 2 shots I took in November when I went.


----------



## tgara (Feb 9, 2013)

Those are beautiful shots, Roman! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bholliman (Feb 9, 2013)

Utah and the southwest are awesome! We spent 3 weeks out there last summer, 2 days in the Moab area. We spent most of that time at Arches NP, and just had a few hours late one afternoon for Canyonlands. I wish the schedule had allowed more time there.

Enjoyed the posted shots of Mesa arch!

Here is a shot from Green River overlook looking west very late in the afternoon.


----------



## Crewser (Feb 10, 2013)

jsexton said:


> Thanks for the advice, we're in Page for 2 days (got my lottery ticket for the Wave) and for upper and lower Antelope Canyon. Very excited.



Congrats on the lottery win. I have seen many amazing shots from that spot. We did try the lottery and were not successful. We had intended on the daily walk up draw, even stayed in Kanab to be near the office for the draw, but chose not try as we were told the crowds were still very large trying for permits to the Wave. Kanab became a good base for touring areas like Bryce Canyon, and Zion.

Make sure you post photos of your visit there.

Steve


----------



## RomanRacela (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for the compliment, Tgara. 



tgara said:


> Those are beautiful shots, Roman! Thanks for sharing!


----------

